# Closed!



## whitherward (Apr 15, 2020)

-Nooks Cranny is directly right of my airport.
-I'll be semi-afk. I'm the one in the witch hat, standing north of the airport.
-Please queue through the turnip site and leave via the airport, thank you.
-Tips always appreciated! (Especially non-orange hybrids. But nothing is required  )





__





						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange
				




Edit: Sorry for the weird connection issues! I reopened with a new dodo code and updated the turnip queue. Hopefully it should be working now?

Edit 2: Alright, I'm going to lock the queue, so everyone waiting has a chance to get in. There's still 90 minutes until my prices change, if you're in line you're still good. Just no new people at this point.
Thank you to everyone who's stopped by so far!


----------



## ameli19 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi, can I come to sell my turnips?  
My in-game name is Camilla


----------



## Ferluna93 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello, I want to go and sell my turnips


----------



## whitherward (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi! You're both welcome to come. You can grab my dodo code at the turnip.exchange link.


----------



## NeoTK (Apr 15, 2020)

OMG thank you so much, joined your queue, lucky 7!!


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks for doing this, I'm number 8 lol


----------



## MangoCrunx (Apr 15, 2020)

Can I bring a friend with me when I come?


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 15, 2020)

Wait when do I get the dodo code?


----------



## PeachTea04 (Apr 15, 2020)

whitherward said:


> -Nooks Cranny is directly right of my airport.
> -I'll be semi-afk. I'm the one in the witch hat, standing north of the airport.
> -Please queue through the turnip site and leave via the airport, thank you.
> -Tips always appreciated! (Especially non-orange hybrids. But nothing is required  )
> ...




Hi, I’m flying to yours rn, but my screen is lit grey/black, is it normal on your screen or is it still loading?  I feel like it’s taking way to long to load, I want to close my game but I don’t want to disrupt your connection


----------



## whitherward (Apr 15, 2020)

PeachTea04 said:


> Hi, I’m flying to yours rn, but my screen is lit grey/black, is it normal on your screen or is it still loading?  I feel like it’s taking way to long to load, I want to close my game but I don’t want to disrupt your connection



Yeah I think there might be some connection issues? I'm might have to end the session and reopen.  
I just keep getting the "someone is trying to visit" message on my end.


----------



## PeachTea04 (Apr 15, 2020)

whitherward said:


> Yeah I think there might be some connection issues? I'm might have to end the session and reopen.
> I just keep getting the "someone is trying to visit" message on my end.


Oh :/ okay, I’m going to close my game, I hope it doesn’t disrupts yours


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 15, 2020)

Hey, a question -- I've never used this turnip site before and I'm not sure how multiple visits have to be handled.


----------



## whitherward (Apr 15, 2020)

When its your turn it'll the site will give you the dodo code. If you need to leave and come back you can, just don't hit "Leave queue" until after your last trip!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 15, 2020)

whitherward said:


> When its your turn it'll the site will give you the dodo code. If you need to leave and come back you can, just don't hit "Leave queue" until after your last trip!



Alright, thanks for the clarification. I'll bring my tip on my final visit, I'll bring a few hybrid pairs over and a NMT as a bonus.


----------



## zoeannec (Apr 15, 2020)

Are you still open? So i can tt back to buy some turnips


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 15, 2020)

So when we are in the Queue we can visit and than come back?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 15, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> So when we are in the Queue we can visit and than come back?



Yeah, OP answered this very question, as I asked it earlier. Once you're done, you leave the queue.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 15, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Yeah, OP answered this very question, as I asked it earlier. Once you're done, you leave the queue.


k thanks!


----------



## Jaden (Apr 15, 2020)

Are you still open? Would love to come and sell. Also have some pink hybrids or blue if you'd rather have those!


----------



## biksoka (Apr 15, 2020)

In game name is Rei. Will drop off some pink hybrids + tip


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 15, 2020)

Uhhh, question again: where do I leave my tip once I finish up? Not sure where you'd want me to plant these hybrids.


----------



## whitherward (Apr 15, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Uhhh, question again: where do I leave my tip once I finish up? Not sure where you'd want me to plant these hybrids.



The grassy area directly north of the airport where i'm standing is fine! Or the strip below nook's cranny. I've got my shovel so I'll just dig them up.  Thank you!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 15, 2020)

whitherward said:


> The grassy area directly north of the airport where i'm standing is fine! Or the strip below nook's cranny. I've got my shovel so I'll just dig them up.  Thank you!



Haha alright, I'll do the area north of the airport since its a few hybrids


----------



## Raz (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi, can I sell my turnips?


----------



## ArtschoolWallflower (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi may I also join the line? I can bring some pink hybrids!


----------



## whitherward (Apr 15, 2020)

Raz said:


> Hi, can I sell my turnips?





ArtschoolWallflower said:


> Hi may I also join the line? I can bring some pink hybrids!



Sure, you're both welcome! The queue link is on the first page.

My price is going to change at noon pst, so I'm planning to be open until then. 
Though I'll probably close the queue to new people around 11am so everyone in line can hopefully finish. (Around 90 minutes from now).


----------



## frogjail (Apr 15, 2020)

i would love to stop by as well! i can bring some pink cosmos


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks for letting me visit! Sorry for having to take three trips. Enjoy the tip!


----------



## Ouroboros (Apr 15, 2020)

I’d love to stop by! I have some blue and pink windflower hybrids.


----------

